

A Start-Up’s Camera Lets You Take Shots First and Focus Later - ojbyrne
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/06/22/technology/22camera.html

======
ashbrahma
Website: <http://www.lytro.com/cameras>

------
spicyj
Dupe of <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2681554>.

~~~
spicyj
(Not sure why this is downvoted; I know it's a different article but it's
about the same company's technology and the other article has 70+ comments, so
it's useful to refer to its comments.)

